# Was at the range yesterday and there was a lot of smoke



## SigmaBoy (Mar 18, 2012)

The pistol range was pretty packed but luckily I found a stall. There was a lot of smoke from the next stall and it stinks. I looked over and this guy was shooting a cap and ball pistol. I looked at his target (at 25 feet) and the holes are crowded at the bulls-eye. That's deadly accurate but the pistol has a 7-8" barrel on it.

It was interesting to see a piece of history in action.


----------



## jrwilson (Feb 27, 2012)

We were visiting Ft. Worth this past week and all went to shoot, guy showed up with his old revolver and was very accurate with his too. I like that smell!!


----------



## swampcrawler (Sep 15, 2011)

cap and ball revolvers are usualy stupendously accurate, for whatever reason. 

i had one with adjustable sights and a 12 inch barrel.


----------

